

"They Would Be Gods" (taken down from ycombinator -- now hosted by scribd) - byrneseyeview
http://www.scribd.com/doc/179382/They-Would-be-Gods

======
zandorg
Ah, Upside. The magazine that posted their entire archive on their website,
before the magazine got bought out, and then it was a page saying "Pay for a
subscription".

This is one of the most vicious removals of a WWW bubble archive I can think
of.

------
byrneseyeview
I found this when I was looking through my del.icio.us 'to read' list and
discovered this: <http://ycombinator.com/gods.html> . Which is too bad; it's a
great essay.

------
plusbryan
any way to fix the html bits I'm seeing?

~~~
Caligula
copy the text into a .html

